# Looking for Ex-Pats who left United State in 2017, but still on the fence about returning to the US due to political climate



## ADCintheEU

Hello, I'm a US-born ex-pat, formerly living in Hong Kong, now in Ireland writing about fellow ex-pats who, like myself, left the United States for a combination of social, political, and economic reasons during the Trump Administration.

I have friends who also left, to live in South America, as well as Europe who have shared their stories with me, but I am looking for people who have moved to Asia and Europe, as well as further afield—Australia, Africa, etc.

I'm looking for as broad experiences as I can find, so if you're an immigrant who chose to return to your family's home country, that's great, too. I would love to hear from you.

Thanks for your time.

ADC


----------

